# Anyone know what happened to aquariumstuffers.com?



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

I just received some emails from both Sunpet and Aquarium Stuffers that Aquarium Stuffers has permanently closed its doors. Very sad, they were a source for many hard to find fish. They said there were only three customers with open orders and they will all either be filled or credited.


----------

